# Another new free forum



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.motorhomehelp.com/forums/motorhome-accessories-for-sale-wanted.17/
Started by Dave , who used to own this forum.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Is there a dislike button anywhere?


Malcolm


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Its a fact, like it or not


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We knew, most of us are on there Jez, (cept miseries   )do keep up mate


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This was discussed a few days ago - several of us have joined "just to have a look" but I doubt that I will bother to do more than that - I have so far not even made my first post.......


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Nuke's new forum has been up and running for a week and has been widely discussed in a number of other forums including this one


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I dont really seem problem with new forums, particularly free ones. People will have a look and gravitate to whichever they prefer, they may visit several others but most will probably use one as a favourite. I know some people build up personal loyalties with other members who they interact with and perhaps meet and stick mainly to one forum because of that and good luck to them. 

There are may reasons for the choice of a favourite, but in the end incomes down to personal choice.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Is facts continuing to have a rally group?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Jezport said:


> Is facts continuing to have a rally group?


I´ll be adding you to my list as you haven't already reported in :laugh:
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-40.html


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Jezport said:


> Is facts continuing to have a rally group?


Yes, but not sure on which forum yet?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have trouble keeping up with two let alone any more.

Ray.


----------

